# Horror Hound Weekend



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Have a friend who has a booth at the show. Here is the video.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhT5YUfakug"]YouTube- Horror Hound Weekend[/nomedia]


----------

